# Any one ever met/spoke to anyone famouse



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Spoke to micheal jacksons sister (lotila what ever her fckin name was )in a bar in barbados 1997 although she dident reconize me i got over it, any one on here met any one famouse


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Met a few of the big name dart players in comps. Seen a few in filming things or gigs but not spoke to them. Some of the drivers from work have delivered to famous people but i havnt been to anyone famous yet.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My brother in laws brother in law is that Brendon fella of the dancing thing. Tight git wouldn't buy me a pint at a wedding.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Yup, most certainly have.


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Plenty of famous people. Mainly motorsport. Raced at an endurance kart event in brazil in 2010 alongside 100+ professional racers, from F1 to indy, nascar, truck series, and karting.

Also met Webber, Vettel and Di Resta at the airport when they were arriving for the Brazilian GP.

Met loads of Motogp riders too, a friend of mine works for Dorna and every year I got paddock passes for the British GP.

Met loads of famous sailors too as my mum's ex boyfriend used to compete in all the major sailing events, America's cup, Volvo ocean race, etc.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

I gave Arnie a quick upwards nod and "alright mate"

True story !

Also quite a few UFC guys but there only famous if your into mma


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Spoke to Ian Beale twice. He drives a BMW Z4 :confused1:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Chatted to Rita Ora for about 20 mins at one of the VIP bars at Vfest last year. I didn't know who she was, just thought some girl wanted to chat her way to the front of the queue. Also spoke to Stooshe, LMFAO and only very briefly Cher Lloyd.

Spoke to Mick Fanning (world surfing champ) while outback at D'bah in 2010. He paddled out and asked if the waves were any good. Again I didn't know who it was until my mate told me later.

Drummer of Reef asked if I had a light after watching them play a small gig one Xmas back when I was 18.

Spoke to Trevor Nelson when he played in Bertie's Nightclub. Also the young lad in Eastenders YEARS ago, I bought him drinks as he was only 17 at the time. He ended up sleeping with my friend.

Pritchard from Dirty Sanchez on a night out in Cardiff. We swapped some stuff ha ha.

But no A listers.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Went for a day out in conway a few years back and saw les battersby (corrie) he has a boat moored up in the marina their, also he had this short big fat minder with him that was bullying people to stay away from him when all they wanted was a photograph with him ,


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Neill Yoda hill.. trainer of welsh olympia bodybuilder flex lewis.

Marika Johnson-kris gethins wife

Jeff seid-american fitness model

Met them all at the bodypower this year and spoke briefly


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I stood behind that anthony hutton kid that was in big brother years ago in a bar a couple years back and just stroked his hair,he turned round like wtf and i just said 'nice hair that mate' with all my mates starting laughing i think he thought he was gonna get beaten up and quickly left...what a total bellend he is.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

No. You know when someone, usually calm and composed, makes an utter fool of themselves in front of the opposite sex? (Yeah that's me) - that is what I'd be like with a famous person.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

vetran said:


> Spoke to micheal jacksons sister (lotila what ever her fckin name was )in a bar in barbados 1997 although she dident reconize me i got over it, any one on here met any one famouse


Not Janet then?


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Michael Jackson (bumped into him at heathrow, literally bounced off me. Had to apologise, and offered a drink had a chat, was a lovely bloke), Bobby Ball (shake of hands, and a hug. His missus was there so no gay), Leighton Rees, Helen Worth and princess Ann several times.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

met a few semi famous PPL

Mainly Hollyoaks cast

My favourite was the guy who played Brendan Brady


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

frank bruno he was doing a gig in dublin with ricky hatton... hes nice bloke frank only spoke for about a minute if that counts


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

The most famous person ive actually ever met is raoul moat :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Roger Bannister..a stuck up pri ck...I had the misfortune of having to work with him. Lanky streak of pish. Sub 4 minute mile...my ar$e!

It wasn't, imo.

Ian Mcewan...way too full of himself.

Haven't met @Loveleelady though...she loves me not sadly. :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Used to BJJ with Guy Richie and sat next to Noël Fielding on the tube when I was well stoned


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh

Nigel Benn too :


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Used to BJJ with Guy Richie and sat next to Noël Fielding on the tube when I was well stoned


You gave guy richie bj's?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> The most famous person ive actually ever met is raoul moat :lol:


Hahaha did you really !?


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> The most famous person ive actually ever met is raoul moat :lol:


did you bring a fishing rod a chicken and a bag of cans when you met him


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> I stood behind that anthony hutton kid that was in big brother years ago in a bar a couple years back and just stroked his hair,he turned round like wtf and i just said 'nice hair that mate' with all my mates starting laughing i think he thought he was gonna get beaten up and quickly left...what a total bellend he is.


You annoyed someone on a night out who you don't even know and he's the bellend?


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

said alright to Nick Owen off central news.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sir Robin Day, and several Everton premier league footie players, when my youngest was in Alder Hey for a week (surgery and recovery).


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

As for me.

Got a lift from the Liverpool squad in 2001 and had a chat with Owen,Houlier and a couple more.

Played chess with a few members of the national team of Greece weightlifting team and one or two more other famous people I've spoke to.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I've seen a few premier league football players sat on tables next to me/near me on holidays etc, would never go and speak to them


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha did you really !?


Few times mate,didnt live to far from where i do....first time when i was younger i worked with a lad that had a massive coke habit in a shop,he had been getting it off one of moats foot soldiers and basically ripped him off but i didnt know anything about it....one day this massive mean looking ginger muthafcuker walks in see's me and says are you ******? i nearly fcuking sh1t myself haha but the kid wasnt actually in that day so me and this other lad had to convince him we wernt who he was looking for,which he wasnt buying at first we really thought were gonna get fcuking murdered haha ,eventually got the said kid on the phone to speak to him...the money got paid the next day lol....always remember when he left he casually looked at the paint and took him self 2 big tubs of emulsion,we certainly didnt try stopping him haha

Seen him about again over the years a few times before the whole thing happened.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You annoyed someone on a night out who you don't even know and he's the bellend?


Yes i done it because the way he was acting in the bar,taking his shirt off etc


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

met Liam Neeson few times as hes my mates Uncle and his sister lives in my village....Ciaran Hinds, famous actor, also has a house in my village, oh and Gabriel Bryne was in me village with Liam Neeson

Funny story in our family is last summer, Liam Neeson was in me dad's pub, and me younger brother had this conversation with him

Brother: Alright Liam, loved Taken, made me get into acting as well

Liam Neeson; Thanks, that's great, what type of acting

Brother: Just acting the [email protected]

He was on a radio show last year in America and told the story of meeting my brother

Oh and met Aneka Rice, had to ask her to build a football pitch for my village wearing an old NEC sponsored Everton top


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

A couple.

I used to sit next to Nicky Wire (Manic Street Preachers) at Cardiff Devils games. Sam Warburton is my Best mates, Grandsons Godfather. Sat next to Russ Abbott on a plane to Jersey (arrogant knob). regular say hello to Lucy and Rhodri Owen (off the telly). And spoke to Kim Wild through a window of a bus when she supported Michael Jackson in Cardiff. :whistling:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Madonna, wasn't very chatty as my manager was indescretely trying to take picture of her after we'd signed a non disclosure. She said hi.

Frank Bruno, met him a few times at boxing matches, really funny guy always joking and laughing.

Monty Panesar at a full moon party in Koh Phangan, he was mangled!

Ray Winstone, knew his daugther Lois briefly

The drummer from Nightwish (Swedish band) me and my mrs at the time stayed up all night drinking with him and his tour manager and a few other guys at random one night in the Maldives.

Sonia and Gus from Eastenders as my mate was 'banging' Sonia at the time :lol:

A few famous Boxers too from my old club and at shows etc, Spencer Oliver, Johnny and the late Jim Oliver, Dereck Chisora, Billy Joe Saunders, Junior Witter, David Haye, Anthony Joshua.


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

Prob more than I could mention. Tv celebs, footballers, boxers, musicians etc as I work in close protection and do event security as well as work the doors


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Met Rooney, Benteke, N'Zogbia, Agbonlahor, Naseem Hamed, Amir Khan


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Would love to meet tiny tom (mod) he is famous in my eyes he has got me loads of women, dont ask lol


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Father Christmas

Met him a few times actually even sat on his knee

A few times .


----------



## doyoueven (Apr 23, 2013)

Met Russell Howard at Alicante airport, stood infront of Jonathon Ross in a que for a splash landings water ride, wearing speedos :lol: (him not me!)

Edit: oh and the majority of the Villa squad a few years back

Went to school with and was friends with David James' son, the England goalkeeper.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

many people, Alice cooper, matt helders(arctic monkeys drummer) alex turner(arctic monkeys singer) a few footballers (mainly sheffield wednesday players, but I wouldn't class them as been famous because we're **** now) and Jon macclure(reverend and the makers singer, photo and a chat with him)


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Keanu Reeves just after he did one of the Bill and Ted movies. Early 90's I think. Chatted to him for about 10 minutes. He was on his way to meet Kenneth Branaugh for a audition.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

mrbritish said:


> Father Christmas
> 
> Met him a few times actually even sat on his knee
> 
> A few times .


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

mrbritish said:


> Father Christmas
> 
> Met him a few times actually even sat on his knee
> 
> A few times .


And now youve grown up would you let your kids go there :confused1:


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

vetran said:


> And now youve grown up would you let your kids go there :confused1:


No way thankfully my daughter's scared of beards


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Met Samuel L Jackson on a flight up to Edinburgh, he was off to play golf and was wearing the most distinctive pink and grey diamond golfing jumper. He was just as charismatic in person as he is in films. Got his autograph. Best flight I've been on.


----------



## justrelease (Jun 15, 2008)

Quite a few. I once opened a door for Linda Lusardi and had a quick chat 

Waited in a Que for the iPhone 3G with Warwick Davies behind. Had a chat for a few hours about random things and Celebrity Scissor Hands that he was in the middle of starring in.

I also have a few music producer friends that are well known.

Theres more, but cant remember atm.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Met Samuel L Jackson on a flight up to Edinburgh, he was off to play golf and was wearing the most distinctive pink and grey diamond golfing jumper. He was just as charismatic in person as he is in films. Got his autograph. Best flight I've been on.


Was he wearing a kilt?

"Elmo's in the house!"


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

bigmitch69 said:


> *Not Janet then?*


Maybe cant remmember but she got Mr shoes who was well known on the island back then to get me over to meet her ,


----------



## Deeboy (Dec 1, 2007)

Met a lot over the years all were very nice. Al Pacino, Danny DeVito, Mark Wahlberg, Tom Cruise, Bono, Colin Farrell, Glenn Close, Kate Beckinsale, Jessica Biel, Michael Madsen, Martin sheen, Brendan Gleeson, Slash, Soap stars and loads of bands, and John C Reilly the only one who was not nice to anyone.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jaff0 said:


> Was he wearing a kilt?
> 
> "Elmo's in the house!"


Unfortunately not, golfing trousers and a golfers hat. Almost didn't recognise him. Once I did, I was truly pathetic and said "Excuse me, are you Mr Jackson?" and his response was "Why would you ask me, if you didn't KNOW I was Mr Jackson!" :lol: I apologised and he signed my travel journal. Was very complimentary about my art work, which is probably part of the celebrity being engaging, but all in all a very nice man. We had a conversation about his plans to play golf in Edinburgh. Considering he'd flown from the US and immediately got on a flight up to Scotland he was extremely polite and patient with all the fans that mobbed him when we arrived. Much nicer than Simon Pegg, who was rude and arrogant to a lot of people when I saw him do a comedy gig in Bristol.

Seen Vinnie Jones a few times in Heathrow Terminal 5, always with his wife.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Met Dale Cregan a few times in Ashton just a few miles from me, Amir Khan a couple of times in Rochdale as some His relatives live there, Bruce Jones (Les Battersby) in a chippy in Blackpool, seen Ricky Hatton get floored with one punch in a pub in Hyde, Ashton, by a Coke dealer, met Kelvin Fletcher (Andy Sugden) from Emmerdale at least 6 times in Tokyo nightclub, Oldham, and shook hands with Neil Kinnock when He opened my high school swimming baths.

There will be more but I can't recall them.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Nelson Mandella when I was like 8. he ended up visiting a hotel i was staying at with my grandparents in Kenya or Tunisia. cant remember which though.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Met and have a photo with David beckham (altho I hasen to add he was about 22, not long after he scored the half way strike against Wimbledon and wasn't the mega star he is now)


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

ray parlour (****nal) bill murray who was in eastender an mc vicker


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I had a training session with Dorian Yates in May this year, not really a celebrity as such, but seeing as this is a bodybuilding/fitness forum and training legs with 6x mr Olympia, he is pretty famous in my eyes


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Met plenty of top rugby players, most notable are Martin Johnson and Johnny Wilkinson who I clashed heads with. Met Gerrard Depardieu when he was club director, a fair few footballers although I never really knew who they were, Robert Plant. Only famous person I've met who was a complete dick was Johnny Briggs, didn't know who he was either until my colleague said he was a soap actor.

I had the chance to meet the lovely Alizee.........but I was shy/scared and hid in the toilets :cursing:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> Met a few of the big name dart players in comps. Seen a few in filming things or gigs but not spoke to them. Some of the drivers from work have delivered to famous people but i havnt been to anyone famous yet.


Yer seen loads of coronation street star in Manchester, wouldn't recall class them as A list though and never spoke to them just let on. You always see then shopping round town early in the week.

Also meet Ricky Hatton loads of times but living in Hyde who hasn't


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

I met Amanda lamb the tv presenter when I worked on a channel 4 programme called 'you deserve this house', it was a bit like 60 minute makeover


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

huckfead said:


> *Michael Jackson (bumped into him at heathrow, literally bounced off me. Had to apologise, and offered a drink had a chat, was a lovely bloke*), Bobby Ball (shake of hands, and a hug. His missus was there so no gay), Leighton Rees, Helen Worth and princess Ann several times.


Hmm, did you aye?


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Metal Mickey


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

I do abit of part time work for man city so met a few players and managers over the years

Ronnie Coleman

Ric gaspari

Also Danny's Simpsons dad is a good mate of mine so met him a few times too, danny Welbeck before he turned pro he went skool with my sister and cousin


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Lady Diana touched my hand years ago when she visited Wrexham to open up the 'kings mill'

Spoke briefly to Steven Gerrard in the Liverpool Hilton 2 years

Spoke to Terry Hollands as well and seen Jay Cutler and mariusz pudzianowski


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

I do some work as a contractor at Fulham football club. Speak to most of the players while at the motspur park training ground although it's usually just a hello as we've been told to leave them alone. Met "Mo" as he had an office there and I had to go in but that was again a brief encounter.

Used to go as a kid to a lot of the PGA golf tournaments, met just about everyone, got a signed ball from Seve Ballesteros.

Whe I lived on London, George looney was just walking along regent street one night and he smiled and waved at my wife as she was going a bit goo goo ga ga at the time


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Had a drink with George Best in Belfast airport, and met Ron Atkinson in Tenerife.

I also met Dave Lee Travis when I was a kid in Ibiza, if he gets convicted I'm thinking about jumping on the bandwagon for some compo.


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

artful_dodger87 said:


> Hmm, did you aye?


Genuine. I was surprised as he alone was being escorted by two heathrow security officials through the departure lounge towards the first class lounge. It were me who was not looking where I was going.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paul Scholes a few times, called him a tart once for hiding from the rain.

Nodded at Ernie Taylor in a petrol station on the A1 and Freddie flintoff in Manchester airport few weeks back.

Les battersby was a family friend of an ex and went to a funeral with him.

Jo Brand, got her car going for her.

Seen loads of soap stars, chatted to most of them and saw aid hiya to you Young Kenny from Pheonix nights when in asda once.

Oh and had many a chat with Chesney off Corrie in the gym.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Paul Merson

Offered him a drink :whistling:


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

my Auntie,s next door neighbour was Kate Winslett and Sam Mendes,they live in the Cotswolds(Before they split) My uncle is a car dealer and she bought Mendes a mini cooper for one of his birthdays and casual as you like Knocked the door and asked if he could get it for her,she BACSed the money straight over from coutts bank.My uncle Knows Clarkson and all those Cotswold cvnts  I have met, i dunno if they even count as famous from when i was DJing,Fabio,Grooverider,Mickey Finn,Top Buzz etc My mates Brother was in the BBOYS with Goldie.

And when i was at school i beatboxed on stage while Beverly knight was singing  she was in the year above me and we had to do this school performance.Couple of years ago i met Paddy Mcguiness and he was sound.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I once held open the door at a petrol station in Surrey for Gerry Francis.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I woke up in a hotel room to be faced with a naked Chico of 'its chico time' fame. Sad but true. Perfectly logical explanation as well... no bummage involved


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Oh I went on the lash with Stu Cable from the phonics (RIP). Was a mental night. Spent half the time trying to stop him getting nicked lol


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Maddie mc cann....just before she went missing :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Thought id update it with some proof lol.

Few years ago me with future UFC HW champ Junior Dos Santos



Same day with UFC legend and Expendables Randy Couture



Just about to meet Arnie


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Not mentioning going to concerts or festivals or dj's just famous people in a normal setting.

Met girls aloud not long after they'd won pop stars the rivals, they came into the motorway services shop when I worked in welcome break, also met the boys that won. Met Des Barnes off corrie years ago, onslo off keeping up appearances! Met all off the cbeebies presenters, mr bloom, mr tumble Andy, Sid and the rest!

Charlotte church a few times, called Kathryn Jenkins a slut, she was in the shop in Glyn neath wearing thigh high boots and a tiny skirt and my ex was looking at her and I said what are you looking at that f ucking slut for and he said its Kathryn Jenkins you mong.

Met loads of welsh rugby players, necked gavin Henson years ago when I was 17. Lee Byrne is one of my friends so is James hook. Seen mike Phillips out and had a cwtch off him.

Have a picture on my old phone of Jodie marsh with her hands on my baby bump when I was pregnant she was in a cafe in porthcawl!


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Ricky gervais was very humble and nothing like his persona. Rob brydon similar too. Said hello to jimmy page in the street and sang on stage with Trivium.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

vetran said:


> Spoke to micheal jacksons sister (lotila what ever her fckin name was )in a bar in barbados 1997 although she dident reconize me i got over it, any one on here met any one famouse


Played golf with sevvy

Had lunch with the beckhams

Had a drink with Eva longoria

Lots of football players

And several others, but the majority were tools the above were fun and nice, but not because I mix in those circles, mostly work relates years ago.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

Met bagpuss once, but not sure if stuffed cats are included or its just famouse you are after:tongue:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Played golf with sevvy
> 
> Had lunch with the beckhams
> 
> ...


And I bathe nightly with Rihanna and Katy Perry


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

ricky hatton was in my class at school and lives up the road from me now


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I havent, decent story about Tom hardy though from my colleague at work,

his girlfriend lives down my home way, as does this lad

he went to a shoot, and tom hardy was also shooting.

He said hardy Ran (not walked) from all points between the shoots while everyone else walked, and even jogged on the spot - the man is a fitness machine lol


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

my brother met up with ced gee from ultamagnetic mc's in new york



and him again back stage with the legend Chuck D from public enemy


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

The comedian Greg Davies (Mr Gilbert from Inbetweeners) lives in an apartment above the office where I work so I see him quite regularly and have a chat now and then. The guys a fooking giant! Have also met Sir Trevor Brooking and Reg Presley (RIP). Have met Joey Essex in a local club but I don't consider him a celebrity and I couldn't have cared less about him being there. Oh and I met the guy who played Pete Beale from Eastenders. There have probably been others but can't remember any at the moment other than a few I met but didn't really have a proper conversation with such as Paolo Di Canio and Paul Ince (both were pricks).


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

The only famouse I've met was Stuart Little :grin:

I think the top famous person I've met is Buzz Aldrin....that's a pretty cool brag in my book


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> The most famous person ive actually ever met is raoul moat :lol:


Lucky cnut! Did you get an autograph? :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Deeboy said:


> Met a lot over the years all were very nice. Al Pacino, Danny DeVito, Mark Wahlberg, Tom Cruise, Bono, Colin Farrell, Glenn Close, Kate Beckinsale, Jessica Biel, Michael Madsen, Martin sheen, Brendan Gleeson, Slash, Soap stars and loads of bands, and John C Reilly the only one who was not nice to anyone.


How the fuk did you meet slash???


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> I had a training session with Dorian Yates in May this year, not really a celebrity as such, but seeing as this is a bodybuilding/fitness forum and training legs with 6x mr Olympia, he is pretty famous in my eyes
> 
> View attachment 137550


How did you manage to get the training session mate?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Played golf with sevvy
> 
> Had lunch with the beckhams
> 
> ...





Heath said:


> And I bathe nightly with Rihanna and Katy Perry


:-D


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Alanricksnape said:


> The comedian Greg Davies (Mr Gilbert from Inbetweeners) lives in an apartment above the office where I work so I see him quite regularly and have a chat now and then. The guys a fooking giant! Have also met Sir Trevor Brooking and Reg Presley (RIP). Have met Joey Essex in a local club but I don't consider him a celebrity and I couldn't have cared less about him being there. Oh and I met the guy who played Pete Beale from Eastenders. There have probably been others but can't remember any at the moment other than a few I met but didn't really have a proper conversation with such as Paolo Di Canio and Paul Ince (both were pricks).


Greg Davies full address please

Thanks

:thumbup1:


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Lou ferrigno years ago hand shake and a quick hello £7 for his autograph lol.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Met Helen Flanagan whilst with my daughter refuelling the car .

She made a big fuss of my daughter who was star struck . She was really nice and not at all scatty or how she hams it up on TV

She is also totally stunning !


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Kickboxer.Stu said:


> How did you manage to get the training session mate?


I booked through his pa via email but can also be dine through his web site I believe, that will be a day myself or my legs for that matter won't ever forget lol


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

CapeTownTony said:


> Greg Davies full address please
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :thumbup1:


I don't think he'd like it very much if I shared but it's very near to the Oval cricket ground.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> I booked through his pa via email but can also be dine through his web site I believe, that will be a day myself or my legs for that matter won't ever forget lol


Expensive?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

CapeTownTony said:


> Expensive?


The session itself was 200 but then there was travel and accommodation on top but well worth it


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

I dj'd for Skepta and jammer once


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Hulk Hogan told me and my mate to **** off in Caesars palace casino in Vegas


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Hulk Hogan told me and my mate to **** off in Caesars palace casino in Vegas


Please be true Ash !!! You never know with you lol


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Ive met Chris Eubank, other than that just bodybuilders like Phil Heath, Kai Green, Dorian Yates, Zak Khan, Alvin Small and Warren Branch.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Please be true Ash !!! You never know with you lol


100% true. we saw him again in the airport, seemed to be in a bit of a better mood. Was when the Hatton/Pacman fight was on


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

Met Wesley Snipes and his gf in Disney Land, Orlando


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Grew up in same area as Robbie Williams.....we had a fight outside his Nans when we were about 8yrs old lol.

Last time i saw him we got p1ssed one xmas eve dinner in a mates Barber shop....that was about 1994.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> 100% true. we saw him again in the airport, seemed to be in a bit of a better mood. Was when the Hatton/Pacman fight was on


 :lol: thats wicked mate !!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> I stood behind that anthony hutton kid that was in big brother years ago in a bar a couple years back and just stroked his hair,he turned round like wtf and i just said 'nice hair that mate' with all my mates starting laughing i think he thought he was gonna get beaten up and quickly left...what a total bellend he is.


hes a pr!ck, i seen him get knocked out in newcastle big market for acting "hard" nd saying im a celeb i should get free drinks, was so fvcking funny


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Off top of my head
> 
> Prince Charles
> 
> ...


Im guessing you have chosen to FORGET the name of this one :innocent:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> :lol: thats wicked mate !!


 

he was with 2 blonde women, turns out they were doing something for MTV, it was his daughters birthday or something and the other woman was his new bird. funny, we ran after him haha! HULK!!! HULK!! ........... **** off :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

guessing only people who have kids will know who this is, Big Cook Ben is one of my best mates (from Big cook little cook)


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> hes a pr!ck, i seen him get knocked out in newcastle big market for acting "hard" nd saying im a celeb i should get free drinks, was so fvcking funny


Exactly the way he was acting when we seen him mate,acting like a superstar...not the big brother cast off he is...good to bring people like that down a few pegs.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> Exactly the way he was acting when we seen him mate,acting like a superstar...not the big brother cast off he is...good to bring people like that down a few pegs.


yeah, he was demanding drinks nd stuff, for 1, his problem started when he walked into kiss bar haha, nd he just got layed out, so funny, and then he put on twitter he got jumped by about 5 people when it actualy was 1 lad who just give him a good 1 2 for being cheeky to him


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> yeah, he was demanding drinks nd stuff, for 1, his problem started when he walked into kiss bar haha, nd he just got layed out, so funny, and then he put on twitter he got jumped by about 5 people when it actualy was 1 lad who just give him a good 1 2 for being cheeky to him


Pretty much a suicide mission someone like him going into kiss :lol:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> Pretty much a suicide mission someone like him going into kiss :lol:


could of been worse, he could of been in the rose & crown :lol:


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> could of been worse, he could of been in the rose & crown :lol:


Thing is...i ****ing love each of them bars haha play mint music that gets you right in the mood for a good night out,cheap drinks and dirty birds....sorted


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> Thing is...i ****ing love each of them bars haha play mint music that gets you right in the mood for a good night out,cheap drinks and dirty birds....sorted


yeah , years ago used to be, rose & crown then to pig and whistle, then kiss, then finish the night in ikon, they where the days haha


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> yeah , years ago used to be, rose & crown then to pig and whistle, then kiss, then finish the night in ikon, they where the days haha


Yeah ikon was the place,some fond memories...there trying to do ikon reunion nights and stuff at blu bambu...its just not ikon if its not at ikon theyre missing the point haha


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> Yeah ikon was the place,some fond memories...there trying to do ikon reunion nights and stuff at blu bambu...its just not ikon if its not at ikon theyre missing the point haha


aye its not the same, and destiny and affinity are just sweat boxes have you been in them? there tiny inside


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> aye its not the same, and destiny and affinity are just sweat boxes have you been in them? there tiny inside


Aye mate there both crap...that part of the town just isnt the same these day is it? pretty much dead now,gate and up that way seems to have taken away all the custom.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

TheBob said:


> I met the crankies buying reduced bread in tesco


prob not got much of an appetite with all that swinging


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> Aye mate there both crap...that part of the town just isnt the same these day is it? pretty much dead now,gate and up that way seems to have taken away all the custom.


aye, i mostly end my nights in aspers now like, cheap bar aswell


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I know Falcon from the gladiators very well


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

andyhuggins said:


> I know Falcon from the gladiators very well


she sorted her haircut out yet?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> she sorted her haircut out yet?


Yeah she has for sure mate lol.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Met David Beckham as a kid...not the brightest bulb in the box. Some twins ive know since i was a little kid, there god father is Carl Fogarty so met him a few times, and another girl i was friends with was cousins with Colin McRae.

If youd go as far to say theyre famous ive bet Lee Dainton and Matt Pritchard from dirty sanchez at a skate comp......


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

TheBob said:


> I always wanted to put my winkie in jet from gladiators


me too mate. a fine looking lady


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I met the guy who plays Eddie the card player main guy in Lock Stock

Total bellend.

Nearly got chucked down the stairs in a club I worked at. By me.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Milky said:


> Paul Scholes a few times, called him a tart once for hiding from the rain.
> 
> Nodded at Ernie Taylor in a petrol station on the A1 and Freddie flintoff in Manchester airport few weeks back.
> 
> ...


Good ole Bruce!! I was on Holiday in Mexico in 2000 he was staying at the same Hotel spent most nights drinking the bar with him, funny guy, he had a foot infection but wouldn't go to see the doc as didn't want the bill!! His wife forced him in the end and then he just complained about the cost. I proposed to my now wife so when he found out he thought it would good to announce it to the whole Hotel bar!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I met the guy who plays Eddie the card player main guy in Lock Stock
> 
> Total bellend.
> 
> Nearly got chucked down the stairs in a club I worked at. By me.


Nick Moran. Many stories of him being a total bellend in the press


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Also met

Prince Andy pandy, use to work with him ex RN.... Complete cok!

Chris Boardman use to train with him as a schoolboy so before he became world class, but he used to train at my racing speed!

Autographs and pics last month from Massa, Alonso, Riccardo, Grosjean, Perez all at Monza!

Loads of other celebs do a lot of work at a private members club in Mayfair.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

my mate sucked will young off before he was famous.. he pointed his jiz stain out on his carpet

also met Catherine Zeta Jones, my mum is friends with her auntie.

seen all loads of people from the soaps shopping in sainsburys in manchester.. bit random rustling through the carrots with fizz and her mad ginger hair.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dbaird said:


> my mate sucked will young off before he was famous.. he pointed his jiz stain out on his carpet


speechless


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> speechless


So was he, he said he gave him a tissue in preparation... maybe he likes to leave his mark!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

my mate runs a company picture works.. he is always posting picks of partying with bands, dj's etc. They do visual displays for all the big festivals etc.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dbaird said:


> So was he, he said he gave him a tissue in preparation... maybe he likes to leave his mark!


do you think after seeing he had soiled the floor he thought "I think Id better leave right now"?


----------



## fossman (May 15, 2011)

I met Eunice Huthart (former Gladiators winner now hollywood stunt woman) a few years ago, she was staying in the same hotel as us in Cyprus.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> do you think after seeing he had soiled the floor he thought "I think Id better leave right now"?


Maybe thats where the song came from... creepy... i would have just wiped it on the curtains on the way out..


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dbaird said:


> Maybe thats where the song came from... creepy...* i would have just wiped it on the curtains on the way out.*.


we've all done it


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Cigars and track suits spring to mind?


Bill Clinton?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

A pic taken 30 years ago anyone no who the guy on the right turned out to be ?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

vetran said:


> A pic taken 30 years ago anyone no who the guy on the right turned out to be ?


That Vetran bloke off UKM?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Ha ha got me, what about that other daft c*nt on the left lol


----------



## Fazzr (Feb 13, 2012)

The Queen. Uncle was a butler during the 80's-90's, oh and paddy doherty uses the garage I work in.


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

I worked as security at Rock city & Stealth in Nottingham met few famous metal bands, Dragon force, alestorm, August Burns Red, enter shikari. Then other random bands lawson, while she sleeps, midnight beast, steel panther.

bowling for soup spent a while out back with them while they signed stuff for fans they were alright to talk to.

When working at gala casino as security also met notts county players and a few forest.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

vetran said:


> Ha ha got me, what about that other daft c*nt on the left lol


I was thinking Nigel Mansell but I doubt he was able to do bicep curls with them hefty weights you guys had lying about. I reckon you had someone put them there to scare people off from your Garavan.


----------



## Fazzr (Feb 13, 2012)

My band supported August burns red when they played Nottingham few years back.

My brother works at a casino in Liverpool and has taken some serious money off Liverpool and Everton players. In the same breath, they've had some serious cash off that casino!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

We had to improvise back then lol


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Spent 2 weeks worth of evenings with Dewi Morris and his family in Turkey on our summer holidays. Top bloke!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

massmuscle said:


> Spent 2 weeks worth of evenings with Dewi Morris and his family in Turkey on our summer holidays. Top bloke!


Rugby scrum half?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Not sure you'd class them as celebs but I know a few on here read true crime so:

Dave Courtney (many many many a time, holidayed with him, got given a car etc. Was actually a good friend of mine)

Bruce Reynolds (great train robbery)

Roy Shaw

I have Victoria Gotti's address and number somewhere

Joe Pyle

Freddy Foreman

Was also asked to go to London for a meeting regarding bringing Ronnie Biggs back to the UK a year before he actually came back. I'd known a long time before he flew back it was going to happen


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

If your gonna go down that route, then strangeways 1984, saw this little guy strutting the wing in his slippers ,i thought fckin nutter,turned out he was a nutter it was mad frankie frazier lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Met/know a fair few famous peeps. I worked at an expensive holiday park and alot of the regulars were famous sportsmen, gangsters, singers, household name business owners etc.. and i would drink with them after my shifts, and occassionaly mess around with their women. Im on good terms with quite a few famous bodybuilders and some of the more successful youtubers.

People are just people regardless of their status ime.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

Steven Segal- Sylvester Stallone - Bruce willis (had drinks with) Jean Claude Van-dame (worked out with) Cory Everson - Jeoff everson - Boxers- Frank Bruno - Herold Graham - Steve Collins- Herbie Hide- John Conteh - Lloyd Honneygan - rugby Martin Jonson- Rory underwood- Josh Kronfeld- Johna Lomu- Eric Rush -Mark Ellis - David Camesse- Nick Farr-Jones- others- Jackie chan- Mick Fleetwood- Phill collins- Steve Davis- Phil the power Taylor- Richard Branson - Kelly Le Brock off the top of my head


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

huckfead said:


> Michael Jackson (bumped into him at heathrow, literally bounced off me. Had to apologise, and offered a drink had a chat, was a lovely bloke), Bobby Ball (shake of hands, and a hug. His missus was there so no gay), Leighton Rees, Helen Worth and princess Ann several times.


Surprised you didn't bump into Jackson's circle of minders first before managing to bump into him.


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Rugby scrum half?


yeah, Englands number 10 between 90-94. Does the analysis on sky now.


----------



## ewanm77 (Oct 6, 2013)

Murry Walker,Colin Mcray, Courtney Love, Kurt Cobain, Steve Austin(he helped me put fuel into my pick up) The rock ,Helena bonnam carter,Tony from terrorvision,Amanda palmer and a few others


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

met Boris Johnson a couple of weeks ago and called him a soggy biscuit chomper


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

1010AD said:


> Surprised you didn't bump into Jackson's circle of minders first before managing to bump into him.


Thats what I found odd, as he had no minders with him, just two heathrow security officers with him. Everyone I could see about was looking at him and me, and he stopped people in their tracks, but he was simply left alone as is the norm for decent folk. There weren't many people in first class lounge either, and we spoke in detail about a few things. Mainly about work, general news and the things most normal folk talk about. There was a hint from the amount of stress and upset he was going through, but I said it was none of my business and that he is just a normal bloke trying to make his way in the world and that there are too many vindictive bastards in the world as it is. He was top rate and not weird in any way at all. Just the media being ****ers all the time portraying him as some sort of mistake. They do these attacks on people all the time. I did tell him I found it quite a surprise that he was by himself, but he kept it shtum and nobody knew of his whereabouts. Fair play to him tbh. You would certainly expect minders from arrivals area though.

Even Princess Anne ever only had a couple of coppers and a few government officers with her all the times I met and spoke. Even those times, it was done on the quiet, so it is commonplace.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

My sister's, brother's, boss is dating Adel.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Greenspin said:


> My sister's, brother's, boss is dating Adel.


wouldn't that be your bother's boss seen as its your sister or I'm I just getting confused :confused1:


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

I once had Cheryl Baker sign a ball.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

1010AD said:


> wouldn't that be your bother's boss seen as its your sister or I'm I just getting confused :confused1:


My half* sister's, brother's boss...


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I played darts with Eric Bristow, Bobby George and John Lowe in my local once. Also played pool with denzil from only fools and horses when he come in my local, proper ****head too. There's a big theater nearby so people always coming in, all the stand up comedians etc.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh and used to have the odd night out with the fella who's band this was...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> Steven Segal- Sylvester Stallone - Bruce willis (had drinks with) Jean Claude Van-dame (worked out with) Cory Everson - Jeoff everson - Boxers- Frank Bruno - Herold Graham - Steve Collins- Herbie Hide- John Conteh - Lloyd Honneygan - rugby Martin Jonson- Rory underwood- Josh Kronfeld- Johna Lomu- Eric Rush -Mark Ellis - David Camesse- Nick Farr-Jones- others- Jackie chan- Mick Fleetwood- Phill collins- Steve Davis- Phil the power Taylor- Richard Branson - Kelly Le Brock off the top of my head


what do you do? professional stalker? lol


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

I've met and chatted to quite a few through one of my old jobs.. just to name a few I can quickly remember:

Robin Williams

Hugh Jackman

Eric Bana

Pamela Anderson

Teddy Sheringham

Tom Welling


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jakob said:


> I've met and chatted to quite a few through one of my old jobs.. just to name a few I can quickly remember:
> 
> Robin Williams
> 
> ...


what were Pams tits like. describe them for me jakob


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

I've met professor Brian Cox and an astronomer and astrophysicist from UCL called doctor Francisco Diego.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Met a bloke called Hugh Jarse


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

Met Christiano Ronaldo one year in Dubai, 2007. He was in front of me in the wild wadi water park.


----------



## RoadRunner12 (Oct 19, 2012)

I've met bodybuilder Ronnie Coleman and strongmen Mark Felix and Zydrunas Savickas (big z)


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Met Ray Winstone, Steve coppell and Oliver Stone in Thailand, Was in a Gogo with a couple of mates and one of them spots a guy that turns out to be Jeff Brown, the gobsh*te from the Safestyle UK advert (You buy one you get one free, I said...) we all look round and one of Browns mate comes over as quick as he can saying "No pictures, no pictures", we all look at each other crying with laughter and one of us pipes up "What the f**k do we want that c**ts picture for" and we all carry on as we were before. Tim Healey at Euston station, Jimmy Carr twice at Kings Cross Station.

One of Lincoln City footballers is a regular in my local, Danny Webb, bit of a knob really.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

welbeck said:


> , Was in a Gogo with a couple of mates and one of them spots a guy that turns out to be Jeff Brown, the gobsh*te from the Safestyle UK advert (You buy one you get one free, I said...) we all look round and one of Browns mate comes over as quick as he can saying "No pictures, no pictures", we all look at each other crying with laughter and one of us pipes up "What the f**k do we want that c**ts picture for" and we all carry on as we were before..


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> View attachment 137726


That's him


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Debbie Harry from Blondie in 1977! She came in to the bar while the support act was on. I was only 17 and awe struck. She asked me why I was in the bar when the support band was on. The best I could come up with was 'coz they're sh*t!'. It was a pretty short conversation. She was bloody fit back then though.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Joe heart

Andy Carroll

Welbeck

Carrick

Linford Christie

Lucy pinder

Pritchard

Some dude out of eastenders

Darren from holly oaks

Tulisa

Dappy

Not really met any big film stars yet


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

zack amin said:


> what do you do? professional stalker? lol


haha no mate worked as security


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

haza1234 said:


> Joe heart
> 
> Andy Carroll
> 
> ...


Did I sell you an autograph? :lol:


----------

